# Mtbr jersey final run-off election.



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Ok, here it is. Vote now for the final run-off election.

The candidates:


K-max jersey




Shiggy 1 jersey




Ladd 1 jersey




Brado jersey


----------



## Frozenspokes (May 26, 2004)

*It pays to stay up late*

I got the first vote!!!


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Frozenspokes said:


> I got the first vote!!!


Nice! We're also displaying who's voting for what. Hope that works out ok.

fc


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

I got da 15th--go Ladd


----------



## Haroow (Mar 10, 2004)

ladd....all the way


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

> Nice! We're also displaying who's voting for what. Hope that works out ok.
> 
> fc


Should be interesting francois!!

Go Ladd go!! 

Dave.


----------



## chase2wheels (Oct 16, 2003)

Ladd takes the early lead...


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*Gotta go with Ladd on this one*

While my heart wants Shiggy's green, Ladd's is most likely to be seen by drivers when I wear this jersey on my road bike and, in the end, that makes all the difference.

Damn drivers.......


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Voted*

yeah i really like Ladds, but voted - Green - whoops hit the wrong button and chose Ladds sorry shig..


----------



## chase2wheels (Oct 16, 2003)

Francois,

Any thoughts on the ordering process? Preordering etc?


----------



## RandyA (Oct 4, 2005)

*2 Kit theme?*

Was there anymore thought or decision on the question of 2 kits? I ask b/c Ladd's design would be sweetness on a 'roadie' jersey, but K-max's design would be super cool on a freeride/DH jersey.

btw... I voted for Ladd... I guess you could say I gave his design 5 chili's  

ps. Ok... you knew someone had to say it!


----------



## Drewdane (Dec 19, 2003)

I can't believe K-zero's black jersey didn't even make the run-off - what were people thinking?

Lucky for me, Ladd's design was my very close second choice. 

K-max's design is cool and all, but honestly, like others have mentioned - that tribal thing is old, old, OLD. 

Shiggy's design is really nice - I'd buy it. I just don't like it as much as the Ladd jersey - sorry!

I liked the Brado jersey at first, but the more I look at it, the less I like it. It's just too "busy". I'd still buy it though.

Good luck to alla y'all!


----------



## TommyCalifornia (Jun 6, 2005)

Love ladd's desing but will stain too quickly IMO, liked a lot brado's but could be too hot. Going with kmax for the beautiful lines.


----------



## DaFireMedic (Jan 13, 2004)

Ladd again


----------



## Rivet (Sep 3, 2004)

TommyCalifornia said:


> Love ladd's desing but will stain too quickly IMO, liked a lot brado's but could be too hot. Going with kmax for the beautiful lines.


I've spent a few seasons racing MTB's and cross in white team stuff and as bad as it got the jerseys washed out white again.


----------



## MTB_Sam (Jan 17, 2004)

Ladd all the way


----------



## SilverSpot (Apr 23, 2004)

Brado-Ladd-Ladd-Brado... tough decision. I like them both. Love the ride/fly motif on Brado's, love the clean look of Ladd's. 

In the end, I had to go with Ladd's.

Will there be "matching" shorts (lycra and/or baggies) for the Ladd submittal? Hopefully, these can be done without too much of the white.


----------



## Dude (Jan 12, 2004)

*I second Drewdanes thoughts*

Why no K-Zero??? Doesn't make sense..

Other than that I second Drewdanes thoughts....


----------



## khill (Jan 12, 2004)

*White == Dirty*

As much as I like Ladd's jersey, I get way too sweaty and dirty to wear something with white underneath my armpits. I'd spend $75 on a jersey and then only wear it once or twice before it was stained and disgusting.

I voted for Shiggy's - different enough to stand out from other jerseys but timeless and classic in it's design. Plus, the dark colors will hide the dirt and blood better.

Nice work by all designers. Thanks for making the decision really tough.


----------



## DMFT (Dec 31, 2003)

*Stickin' wit Shig*

- Would REALLY like to see it in Wool!  For the retro-grouch in everyone!!

I also like Ladd's design & will buy whichever one wins. Good luck all.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

I really like the concept of the Ladd 1 jersey - especially with the chile pepper detail. But, it's just got too much white so I voted for the green Shiggy jersey. 

My favorite, though, was the black K-Zero jersey.


----------



## StormShadow (Apr 8, 2004)

Dude said:


> Why no K-Zero??? Doesn't make sense..
> 
> Other than that I second Drewdanes thoughts....


I 3rd those thoughts.

If/When Ladd's design wins can we have another vote on the color scheme? I personally prefer either the original or alt 02...


----------



## madzane (Sep 9, 2004)

Francois - will there be loose fit downhill type jerseys available? I'd buy one without even thinking about it.


----------



## gedmunds (Aug 17, 2004)

*Ladd*

And I say this as a graphic designer, Ladd's all the way. All of them are good.

Shiggy's green kicks ass (cause I'm from Ireland!) but is too generic - almost like an off the shelf plain jersey, with a logo on there.

M-Max's is excellent, but a little too much like something you'd wear to a trendy bar than busting up some trails.

Brado's is pretty cool, but a little... I dunno. Much?

But Ladd's... Man, that just SCREAMS MTBR to me. Love the chilis. Love the colour. Well done. I'd buy that jersey in a heartbeat.


----------



## catch22 (Apr 30, 2004)

madzane said:


> Francois - will there be loose fit downhill type jerseys available? I'd buy one without even thinking about it.


Also wondering about this, I know that was the original plan but haven't heard anything about it for a while. I almost think there should have been a seperate vote for that style as many of these graphics might not look very good on the standard t-shirt cut anyways. Than again, what do I know, my 3 favorites (the two red and gray shiggy's and professors)all got voted down last round, my fashon sense sucks.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

A little tip: you can click on the poll counts and it will give you a breakdown of who voted:

http://forums.mtbr.com/poll.php?do=showresults&pollid=413

Also, interesting that Ladd's jersey is winning. The key change with the run-off election is that k-zero's jersey is no longer in the running and it was basically taking away votes from Ladd's. They attract the same kind of people.

francois


----------



## MTP (Mar 31, 2004)

Brado!


----------



## mtnbkrid (Jan 30, 2004)

francois said:


> Ok, here it is. Vote now for the final run-off election.
> 
> Ladd
> 
> ...


----------



## Kona_Dawg (Sep 16, 2005)

francois said:


> Also, interesting that Ladd's jersey is winning. The key change with the run-off election is that k-zero's jersey is no longer in the running and it was basically taking away votes from Ladd's. They attract the same kind of people.
> 
> francois


I'm one of those people. Go Ladd!!


----------



## wooglin (Jan 6, 2004)

Thus far 76% of the people who feel compelled to mention which design they voted for have voted for Ladd. Why do you suppose that is?


----------



## InvictaS1 (Mar 19, 2005)

I like the Ladd design but I dont like white so i voted for shiggy. Leave the neons to the roadies, mtn bikers should wear more natural colors. The grey stripes on the shiggy jersey should be replaced with some gray reflective fabric for added safety.


----------



## cohenfive (Jan 12, 2004)

voted for the brado design although they are all great, thanks for the effort. can't wait to get one....


----------



## erol/frost (Jan 3, 2004)

Yuck.


----------



## K-max (Feb 20, 2004)

*My vote and my opinion...*

First off, this whole thing is fun. All designers love competition, despite how frustrating it can be to come up with that perfect design. And what's really been interesting has been the subjectivity of people's tastes. I see this all the time in my job. You could come up with a brilliant design, but if the color is slightly off, or the text is too small, the client may hate it. Adversely, you may show something you think is crap and someone will love it because it reminded them of their house/book/mom's sweater/favorite toy/you-fill-in-the-blank/when they were a kid. It is all so subjective.

That being said, I voted for Ladd's design. Even though I would be stoked to see my Pin Stripe (not tribal, although I could see the confusion) design printed, I cannot deny that Ladd's design just pops. It's a sharp design, not overly complicated, easily readable, bold but not flambouyantly loud. The colors *could* be slightly tweaked, and the chili's should probably be redrawn (which I'm sure Ladd's already thinking about), but that's easy stuff. I would prefer to wear it over mine.

Shiggy, Brado, K-zero, the Prof, props to you for coming up with your art. It's pretty cool, there were several distinctly different directions here for the community to choose from. It's good to know that the selected design will have come from a strong and varied pool of contenders.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Drewdane said:


> I can't believe K-zero's black jersey didn't even make the run-off - what were people thinking?
> 
> Lucky for me, Ladd's design was my very close second choice.
> 
> Good luck to alla y'all!


I'll second that.


----------



## Drewdane (Dec 19, 2003)

wooglin said:


> Thus far 76% of the people who feel compelled to mention which design they voted for have voted for Ladd. Why do you suppose that is?


That's just the kind of people we are. Heh.


----------



## Rainman (Apr 18, 2004)

K-Max for me..it is simple and effective, imo...and it doesn't make you look like a brightly-coloured clown. 


R.


----------



## wooglin (Jan 6, 2004)

Drewdane said:


> That's just the kind of people we are. Heh.


Loud?



moreletters


----------



## pdlpsher (Sep 3, 2005)

Brado all the way!! I love the color blue and can't stand green and white jersey's need to be left on the road.


----------



## revrnd (Aug 13, 2004)

The only thing I would change sbout Ladd's design is something to make the chilis stand out better. But leave the red in the design.


----------



## vans380 (Sep 11, 2005)

Love the Ladd!


----------



## DDDonny (Sep 14, 2005)

All I know is that I want one, whenever this thing is figured-out.


----------



## Drewdane (Dec 19, 2003)

wooglin said:


> Loud?
> 
> 
> 
> moreletters


"Assertive".


----------



## sungchang (Aug 31, 2004)

K-max or Ladd...ended up voting for K-max for the clean design and color choices. Ladd would be perfect except for the white.


----------



## ~martini~ (Dec 20, 2003)

Give me shiggy or give me death!



Well, not really. I just like his for the simple lines and great color. The others are great too. Love brado1's, but it's too complex for me to wear.


----------



## sriracha (Jun 23, 2004)

too bad you can't make a jersey with all the mtbr bike-porn flash adds...but that might slow you down on the trail.


----------



## Fast Eddy (Dec 30, 2003)

K-max said:


> I voted for Ladd's design.


Fuggoff! K-max is da bomb!


----------



## Dan'ger (Aug 26, 2004)

erol/frost said:


> Yuck.


Ditto


----------



## mtnfiend (Feb 26, 2004)

*Green?*

No offence to Shiggy, as he put forth a monumental effort in the shear volume of designs alone, but I am very surprise the green jersey has gotten so many votes. It seem so boring. Maybe that is better in reality but designs like Brado's just seem so much more...cool. I mean that is a really *****in design. However Brado didn't even vote for is own design, so what the f' do I know?


----------



## P-Funk (Jan 16, 2004)

StormShadow said:


> I 3rd those thoughts.
> 
> If/When Ladd's design wins can we have another vote on the color scheme? I personally prefer either the original or alt 02...


I agree. I loved Ladd's other two color combos. The only one of his that I didn't like was the one that made the finals. I'm going to vote for it anyway and hope that we can still alter the colors later.


----------



## loonyOne (Dec 25, 2003)

Brado's design is just simply, in my opinion, a surrealistic view of what riding a mountain bike is all about...being in the middle of what appears to be nowhere, but SOMEWHERE at the same time, cutting loose a touch of vertical when the inopportune log falls into your path. 
Very nice design!

Latah~


----------



## jmitchell (Apr 21, 2004)

*No ****** tighties for me*

I'm scared to see the Ladd shorts. I might cause a few accidents when fellow riders fall off their bikes laughing at my shrunken unit showing through! At least wearing green, no one can see the funk growing.........

You all know the "server is busy" jersey would have won hands down!

Great work to all designer, even though I knocked the white.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Ladd's design will most likely not end up white in color. I'm waiting for updates from him but here's an idea.

Also, all the mtbreview.com text will be 'mtbr.com'

francois


----------



## Haroow (Mar 10, 2004)

Oh yeah thats what I m talkin about......Amen.....To bad I already voted for Ladd before...


----------



## Low_Rider (Jan 15, 2004)

Actually I think I'd rather see Ladd's design stay white!! Yeah it might be a pain to clean - but it looks so much better in white. 

It’s nothing a bit of *insert whitening soap powder / agent here* won't fix!! 

I think a few people mentioned earlier that their white jerseys that they’ve had in the past actually haven’t been too bad. I guess it comes down to the fabric used.

Dave.


----------



## zRockstar (Jan 28, 2005)

The Ladd is awesome, what says MTBR better than chilis!


----------



## Cloxxki (Jan 11, 2004)

francois said:


> Also, all the mtbreview.com text will be 'mtbr.com'
> 
> francois


Yes!

I liked all designs. I flipped a 4-sided coin to come to Ladd. Very happy with the shorter mtbr.com text.
Too bad white doesn't work well in cycling jerseys. To be honest, the yellow in my present MTBR jersey doesn't work too well for my laundry skillz either, but it's my favorite anyway.
I'm hoping that a racer fit will happen. The current club fit is ok, but for my well-built lady friend not too practical. And myself, I'm pretty fit (looking) myself right now


----------



## Schwinng (Jan 21, 2004)

*BRADO - the nicest colors/design*

Imho.


----------



## Drewdane (Dec 19, 2003)

francois said:


> Ladd's design will most likely not end up white in color. I'm waiting for updates from him but here's an idea.
> 
> francois


If you do that, a darker grey would look better, IMO.


----------



## Call_me_Clyde (Oct 27, 2004)

*Well stated*



loonyOne said:


> Brado's design is just simply, in my opinion, a surrealistic view of what riding a mountain bike is all about...being in the middle of what appears to be nowhere, but SOMEWHERE at the same time, cutting loose a touch of vertical when the inopportune log falls into your path.
> Very nice design!
> 
> Latah~


And the primary reason I voted for it. Brado all the way!

Bob


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

P-Funk said:


> I agree. I loved Ladd's other two color combos. The only one of his that I didn't like was the one that made the finals. I'm going to vote for it anyway and hope that we can still alter the colors later.


I agree.


----------



## rpet (Jan 27, 2004)

I find it a little ironic that Shiggy's is by far the most tasteful! 

Wool please. 

-r


----------



## carbnjunkie (Aug 21, 2003)

*haha*

Since I was the guy who bugged shiggy into making the british racing green...

IM pushing for BRG!!! now only if i had a OG mini cooper in BRG....

I could be the ulitmate poser.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*I would buy*

More important than liking, I would buy Shiggy's option.

Second place is Ladd's, but I most likely wouldn't buy it.

I agree, wool would be the cat's ass.

Ken


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*Wool Too!*

I'm seeing alot of people asking for wool and I want to add myself to that group. It is going to be hard for me to justify yet another jersey but wool might make all the difference. I know I didn't vote for it but Shiggy's British Racing Green in wool would be a classic.


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

The picture of the rider on the Brado is what did it for me- once I noticed that, it was a no-brainer. I woudl buy that one for sure- maybe even two of them.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Rev Bubba said:


> I'm seeing alot of people asking for wool and I want to add myself to that group. It is going to be hard for me to justify yet another jersey but wool might make all the difference. I know I didn't vote for it but Shiggy's British Racing Green in wool would be a classic.


Perhaps Ladd in the Voler cut grey (or white) and the MTBR.com 'team colors' for the racers...

And then Shiggy's design in (sorry...grey's or blacks) in a wool cut for that classic look?


----------



## Call_me_Clyde (Oct 27, 2004)

*Popularity contest?*

This seems to be taking on the flavor of a contest for the most popular designer, not the best overall design to be representing mtbr.com. Are we losing sight here? I fully realize I'm sticking my neck out ,and the barrage of flames is coming, but it's becoming blatant.

Hindsight being 20/20, the designs should not have been credited to the poster until after the results, IMO.

Bob


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Call_me_Clyde said:


> This seems to be taking on the flavor of a contest for the most popular designer, not the best overall design to be representing mtbr.com. Are we losing sight here? I fully realize I'm sticking my neck out ,and the barrage of flames is coming, but it's becoming blatant.
> 
> Hindsight being 20/20, the designs should not have been credited to the poster until after the results, IMO.
> 
> Bob


I submitted my first designs directly to francis so they could be anonymous if so wanted.

Vote for the design you like. Not the designer.


----------



## Call_me_Clyde (Oct 27, 2004)

*Already voted*



shiggy said:


> I submitted my first designs directly to francis so they could be anonymous if so wanted.
> 
> Vote for the design you like. Not the designer.


And should note that I'll end up purchasing whatever jersey is chosen by the masses.

Best of luck Shiggy, Ladd, Brado and K-Max.


----------



## Transalp (Sep 13, 2005)

Great designs all around!

White is probably not the best color to take in the mud, especially if you ride like me. Crash . . . burn . . . ouch . . . bloodstain. 

Shiggy's GREEN would hide stains well. Nice clean design. 

I almost voted for Brado's design. It looks great. The only drawback is that my riding doesn't quite live up to a shirt that has flames. (Maybe in a few more years of practice I'll be worthy!)


----------



## Schecky (Jan 13, 2004)

I'm kind of surprised that so many of the dark/black designs made the finals. Don't you all ride in the sunshine?  

All of them are very, very nice work. Much tougher choice that the RBR contest.


----------



## Kallisti (Feb 15, 2005)

*Quick Question, Francois*

Will the new designs be available in Women's sizes?

please?


----------



## antonio (Jan 18, 2005)

InvictaS1 said:


> Leave the neons to the roadies, mtn bikers should wear more natural colors.


Totally agree. I like Brado's, but I could see myself riding in Shiggy's.

ant


----------



## Drewdane (Dec 19, 2003)

InvictaS1 said:


> Leave the neons to the roadies, mtn bikers should wear more natural colors.





pdlpsher said:


> white jersey's (sic) need to be left on the road.


Your inferiority complexes are showing...


----------



## revrnd (Aug 13, 2004)

Well if the BRG jersey wins, I KNOW I won't be buying 1. I have a few light coloured jerseys & haven't had any problems cleaning them after getting them muddy. I use Tide detergent, nothing special.


----------



## LyNx (Oct 26, 2004)

wooglin said:


> Thus far 76% of the people who feel compelled to mention which design they voted for have voted for Ladd. Why do you suppose that is?


 Maybe 'cause it's a poll and you don't need to give reason/justify why you voted how you voted. Also maybe they thought that the actual design spoke for itself  I would have voted for Brado, 'cept the design I liked which he did didn't make the final cut 

I do agree about getting maybe some reflective stripes on which ever jersey design wins for road use - going between trails or just when the trails are too wet and you have to ride road.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2005)

I think the Laddistas are stuffing the ballot box


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Shiggy is doing a lot of campaigning in areas that would like his style and it's skewing the results...
Thread / Thread Starter Last Post Replies Views Forum

Vote for the new MTBR jersey design
shiggy

3 Hours Ago
by shiggy Go to last post
0 24 Singlespeed

Go to first new post Vote for the new MTBR jersey design
shiggy

3 Hours Ago
by SHIVER ME TIMBERS Go to last post
1 26 Downhill - Freeride

Go to first new post need help w/the BLACK HOLE some call a seat bag...
pilk36

4 Hours Ago
by DakotaJockey Go to last post
13 188 General Discussion

1 Attachment(s) Go to first new post Have you voted for the new MTBR jersey?
shiggy

4 Hours Ago
by Hollywood Go to last post
14 162 Vintage, Retro, Classic

Go to first new post Have you voted for the new MTBR jersey?
shiggy

5 Hours Ago
by shiggy Go to last post
0 15 Wheels and Tires

Vote for a Shiggy jersey!
The Avenger

1 Day Ago
by damion Go to last post
3 223 29inch Wheeled Bikes


It's not against the rules (what rules?) but it is not good if folks are voting for the person. Also, the other candidates are not campaigning.

francois


----------



## mtnfiend (Feb 26, 2004)

*Wool?*

I'm not understanding the wool thing. Would it be worn as a insulation piece more than a light weight wicking piece?

If so, guess the sale of a wool jersey would really depend on where people live? Here in SoCal an insulating wool jersey would suck ass. It hardly ever gets cold enough to warrant a wool jersey.


----------



## velocipus (Apr 27, 2005)

francois said:


> Shiggy is doing a lot of campaigning in areas that would like his style and it's skewing the results...
> Thread / Thread Starter Last Post Replies Views Forum
> 
> Vote for the new MTBR jersey design
> ...


Shiggy seems like a good (sic) politician.
He's not skewing the results, he's just getting the word out to folks who might like a more subdued jersey than a brightly colored one... or so it seems.
Plus... you know a lot of folk in the freeride/downhill and singlespeed forum will do the opposite of what someone says just to be contrary.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

francois said:


> Shiggy is doing a lot of campaigning in areas that would like his style and it's skewing the results...
> 
> It's not against the rules (what rules?) but it is not good if folks are voting for the person. Also, the other candidates are not campaigning.
> 
> francois


And not in a single one of them do I say "vote for mine". All say "vote for the design you like."

The site-wide announcement about the jersey voting was removed. I just want people to make their choice known.

Skewing the results?
The percentages where 14.5 / 27.1 / 31.7 / 26.7 when I made the "Vote" posts. They are now 14.4 / 28.1 / 31.2 / 26.3 with more than 100 new votes. Not a huge swing.

I posted to the boards I frequent, not ones I thought would prefer the style of my jersey (except the vintage board  ).


----------



## P-Funk (Jan 16, 2004)

I think maybe 2 jerseys might have to be produced, a la the RBR contest. Ladd's and Shiggy's. I'd buy 'em both!


----------



## Ladd (Sep 8, 2004)

francois said:


> Ladd's design will most likely not end up white in color. I'm waiting for updates from him but here's an idea.
> 
> Also, all the mtbreview.com text will be 'mtbr.com'
> 
> francois


Hey.. thanks for all the compliments everyone, especially from you K-Max. Very flattering indeed coming from a fellow designer. I would wear any of these myself, they are all fantastic designs. I considered doing a more urban looking design like K-Max's or a retro design like Shiggy's but ultimately I felt that race jersey's usually represent the most promotional oriented designs so thats the direction i went. I meant to post this design last week but just plain forgot about it.. Judging from some of the comments it may be better timing now anyway. Perhaps it can be of use should Francois or others decide that grey is a more utilitarian color choice.

As far as shorts are concerned, I would probably keep them simple. Since many people buy shorts separately, it would be best to have them be fairly universal in design. In fact, the current shorts would match this jersey or any of the jerseys just fine. Of course if Francois wants me to do a matching orange stripe design I will be happy to do one.

Also... Don't want to do a premature victory dance, just replying to Francois' request for an update. Thanks again for all the votes!


----------



## Cygnus (Jan 7, 2004)

*dead heat: make 3*

So much creativitiy and 3 designs with alot of votes...in a virtual dead heat. each is fairly unique and will attract more purchases. francois: have voler make 3 jersies...even if it means the cost of each gets bumped up a little.


----------



## Can't w8 (Jan 15, 2004)

*All 4 are excellent but....*



Ladd said:


> Hey.. thanks for all the compliments everyone, especially from you K-Max. Very flattering indeed coming from a fellow designer. I would wear any of these myself, they are all fantastic designs. I considered doing a more urban looking design like K-Max's or a retro design like Shiggy's but ultimately I felt that race jersey's usually represent the most promotional oriented designs so thats the direction i went. I meant to post this design last week but just plain forgot about it.. Judging from some of the comments it may be better timing now anyway. Perhaps it can be of use should Francois or others decide that grey is a more utilitarian color choice.
> 
> As far as shorts are concerned, I would probably keep them simple. Since many people buy shorts separately, it would be best to have them be fairly universal in design. In fact, the current shorts would match this jersey or any of the jerseys just fine. Of course if Francois wants me to do a matching orange stripe design I will be happy to do one.
> 
> Also... Don't want to do a premature victory dance, just replying to Francois' request for an update. Thanks again for all the votes!


This one rocks! The grey is really nice.... This gets my vote!


----------



## DesertYeti (May 23, 2005)

BRADO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
If Brados or K-Max's gets made I'll actually buy one if not then I won't buy one.


----------



## Crash_FLMB (Jan 21, 2004)

While I like all of these designs, Brado is the only one I would spend $70 on (and I would buy it tomorrow!). Most of my jerseys are bought on closeout. I spend my money on parts and not clothing. I'm a cheap [email protected]@d...I know.


----------



## P-Funk (Jan 16, 2004)

Can't w8 said:


> This one rocks! The grey is really nice.... This gets my vote!


That's what I'm talking about! That's perfect, Ladd. I'll buy the whole kit!


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Ladd said:


> Hey.. thanks for all the compliments everyone, especially from you K-Max. Very flattering indeed coming from a fellow designer. I would wear any of these myself, they are all fantastic designs. I considered doing a more urban looking design like K-Max's or a retro design like Shiggy's but ultimately I felt that race jersey's usually represent the most promotional oriented designs so thats the direction i went. I meant to post this design last week but just plain forgot about it.. Judging from some of the comments it may be better timing now anyway. Perhaps it can be of use should Francois or others decide that grey is a more utilitarian color choice.
> 
> As far as shorts are concerned, I would probably keep them simple. Since many people buy shorts separately, it would be best to have them be fairly universal in design. In fact, the current shorts would match this jersey or any of the jerseys just fine. Of course if Francois wants me to do a matching orange stripe design I will be happy to do one.
> 
> Also... Don't want to do a premature victory dance, just replying to Francois' request for an update. Thanks again for all the votes!


Hmmm. Thanks! Great gray fade.

The gray middle though and white letters is too much of a diversion from the design being voted on. I think I prefer the old. At the very least, the letters in the middle need to have the orange fade. I'd like it to say 'mtbr.com' too.

What about the back of the jersey, do you have a mock of that?

The shorts are too black. I see your point. But it's pretty much the mtbr shorts we sell now. I'd rather have some gray fade on it and a little bit of orange to match up.

regards,
francois


----------



## Haroow (Mar 10, 2004)

I think its's perfect for Mtn Bikers....Not flashy, but good flaming colors...and good tones of the earth...The white letters are MTBR colors....But whatever the MTBR wantss...Close the polls....


----------



## totally_fixxated (Aug 24, 2005)

*changes*

along with the color changes, I wonder how many people would like to change their vote?


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

*THE admin..*

looks like he jumped from the leading candidate to the trail party---very uncool.



totally_fixxated said:


> along with the color changes, I wonder how many people would like to change their vote?


----------



## Evel Knievel (Mar 28, 2004)

A couple of minutes left. Lets not have this be as close as the last presidential election .


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*Mid forties and raining here.*

It does depend on where you live but a wool jersey under a jacket would be real nice if the rain stops tomorrow and I take the road bike out.


----------



## Earthpig (Jan 23, 2004)

*Sorry but...*



Ladd said:


>


Uh, no. Ladd - I voted for your white/black one with the red/orange fade in the middle, but this "cloudy day gray" one is, well, let's just say not nearly as attractive as the one we're supposed to be voting on. In fact, this is by far my lease favorite out of the 4 or 5 you've done.

Francis - I don't think it's right to post one version of a jersey (i.e., Ladd's white/black/red/orange one), have people vote on it, and then change the jersey design in the middle of the voting. If I'd known that this gray one would be what actually gets produced, I would have voted for Shiggy's green. IMHO, either you stick with Ladd's white/black design or you need to do a run off vote between the top two. And, if it's Ladd's, we need to see the *FINAL * design (including the "MTBR" logo, instead of mtbreview) with the final colors.


----------



## Earthpig (Jan 23, 2004)

*hell yes*



totally_fixxated said:


> along with the color changes, I wonder how many people would like to change their vote?


Me, for one. If this gray on gray on black on gray on gray on white on gray design is Ladd's final, and what would be produced, I would change my vote to Shiggy's green. I would also prefer either of these two Ladd designs over the proposed gray on gray on gray on gray on gray design.


----------



## gpsser (Jan 5, 2004)

K-max said:


> First off, this whole thing is fun. All designers love competition, despite how frustrating it can be to come up with that perfect design. And what's really been interesting has been the subjectivity of people's tastes.


I agree. This was fun. I am no designer (geologist), but I have the software for other purposes and like to play with it. I was just happy that something I did made the first round of votes. It made a rather dark week much brighter. Thanks to the people that voted for my design.


----------



## DLd (Feb 15, 2005)

*Brado!! Best MTB jersey*

I voted for Brado's. I thought it was the best mountain bike jersey. I can see people liking the bright colors of Ladd's for riding on the road, so it would be the perfect jersey for roadbikereview.com. But I think Brado's just has more mountain flavor. I like Shigg's too, but I don't look good in green, it doesn't go with my eyes  wink, wink. I liked the tribal one too, old schmold, I still dig a good tribal design. But Brado's is the one that spoke to me the most, Ride, Fly, and the flames on the sleeves. That sealed the deal.

d


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

DLd said:


> ... I liked the tribal one too, old schmold, I still dig a good tribal design...


Actually that is a hotrod pinstripe based design, not tribal.


----------



## khill (Jan 12, 2004)

*Design changes == new vote*



totally_fixxated said:


> along with the color changes, I wonder how many people would like to change their vote?


I think it's a violation of the democratic process to have one entry in the contest in a state of flux. While I appreciate the design, I don't think it's fair to everyone involved if we're voting on a jersey which may look different when it's finally available and which has (as yet) unspecified design elements (like the shorts).

If one designer gets to re-submit their entry, I think it's only fair to give all participants that chance and have a new vote.

As a disclaimer: I voted for Shiggy's jersey because that suits my tastes. However, I think changing any of the jerseys in mid-election is not fair to the voters or the other participants.

Just my $.02.


----------



## SHAHEEB (Dec 4, 2004)

Here's a thought, the red dirt found in Hawaii will never clean out of the white in Ladds color scheme. How about charcoal or gunmetal instead of white~!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Ladds jersey design is great. I hope it wins.


How about a looser fit option too, 

I am NOT a fan of the 'wrapped in a sausage' type xc race jersey.


----------



## Rivet (Sep 3, 2004)

Can't w8 said:


> This one rocks! The grey is really nice.... This gets my vote!


I agree, even better.


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

*congrats*

to all the cool desinerz.

i liked brados 2d best. w/kmaz and shiggy's being ok too.

oh ultralord, when can we order up them chilipeppas


----------



## STinGa (Jan 14, 2004)

*Looks like we have a winner.*

I didn't vote for the winning jersey due to the amount of white on the original . Just my personal taste. I voted for K-Max's design because I liked the gray fade design. Now that it looks like Ladd's design may incorporate a similar gray fade, I think it looks quite a bit better.

Now I am just waiting for the order form! 

STinGa


----------



## chase2wheels (Oct 16, 2003)

francois said:


> Shiggy is doing a lot of campaigning in areas that would like his style and it's skewing the results...
> Thread / Thread Starter Last Post Replies Views Forum
> 
> Vote for the new MTBR jersey design
> ...


Looks like we might have to get the UN in here to supervise the voting...we would hate to have it declared invalid because of irregularities at poling and voting locations...


----------



## mahgnillig (Mar 12, 2004)

Just an observation...

It's funny how women's taste differs from men's taste in something like this. My not-very-scientific method of looking at the names of people who voted to see how many post in the Women's Lounge revealed that 1 and 4 seemed to be most popular with the females around here. Shiggy's is definitely a bit blokey to appeal to a lot of women... no offense Shiggy, it's the colour you chose (the cream and blue one was definitely more appealing). Same thing with Ladd's really... it's a very masculine design and colour scheme. Of all the designs I think that K-Max's is the most appealing from a female point of view (love the shorts!), and Brado's is probably the one with the most unisex appeal.

Just my 2cp 

- Jen.


----------



## Rivet (Sep 3, 2004)

mahgnillig said:


> Just an observation...
> 
> It's funny how women's taste differs from men's taste in something like this. My not-very-scientific method of looking at the names of people who voted to see how many post in the Women's Lounge revealed that 1 and 4 seemed to be most popular with the females around here. Shiggy's is definitely a bit blokey to appeal to a lot of women... no offense Shiggy, it's the colour you chose (the cream and blue one was definitely more appealing). Same thing with Ladd's really... it's a very masculine design and colour scheme. Of all the designs I think that K-Max's is the most appealing from a female point of view (love the shorts!), and Brado's is probably the one with the most unisex appeal.
> 
> ...


Totally OT.
Aren't differences between the sexes great, it keeps things interesting. Hopefully the current trend of trying to feminize men (honestly, we don't feel like crying) is just a trend. Our differences should be celebrated.


----------



## brianc (Jan 13, 2004)

francois said:


> Also, all the mtbreview.com text will be 'mtbr.com'


that sort of sucks. I voted for this because of the use of the mtbreview.com usage. The change to grey adds to the design.

I guess i'm just stuck in the old days of MTB Review.


----------



## carbnjunkie (Aug 21, 2003)

so todays the last day eh?

vote ! vote! (for shiggy that is)


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

carbnjunkie said:


> so todays the last day eh?
> 
> vote ! vote! (for shiggy that is)


The voting is over.
Poll closed last night.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

brianc said:


> that sort of sucks. I voted for this because of the use of the mtbreview.com usage...


Too many people look at the details and ignore the overall design.

It is forever the frustration of the Graphic Designer.


----------



## VERVE 29er (Aug 17, 2005)

Cygnus said:


> So much creativitiy and 3 designs with alot of votes...in a virtual dead heat. each is fairly unique and will attract more purchases. francois: have voler make 3 jersies...even if it means the cost of each gets bumped up a little.


Personally, I'd buy all three also. I think all three of these jerseys look better than any thing out there. They all three look WAY better than the current MTBR design. How much of a deal would it be to make all three?


----------



## Cygnus (Jan 7, 2004)

*It's a dead heat, make 3, i'll pay extra*

I dig Shiggy's green jersey, and the one i would actually wear the most. Ladd's is beautiful.

But Brado's design, that is the most inspirational thing i've seen since:


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

I would like to buy all 4--but my wife might not like that--and really--there are more important things that money is needed for. 

For now I will buy Ladd's.

PS-- I'm pessimistic tho and am used to "game rules" being changed midstream or after the fact. I notice that francois has not acknowledged the poll winner...........


----------



## brianc (Jan 13, 2004)

no like the over all design. in fact I liked all of the 4 finalists. the deciding factors, for me were the details. and I choose the design that had the look I would want in an MTBR jersey. Had this jersey with the MTBR.com been in the final vote, instead of the mtbreview.com, I might have voted differently.


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

I will agree I think. I prefer review to be spelled out. Mainly the chili peppas and IMBA being featured on the jersey sold me. Deviate at all from that and I think then that the top two might have to be at least made in minimum quantities and well let whomever gets their orders in the quickest get their first choice and when out then the 2d choice.


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

*thanks for the kind word Rump*



Rumpfy said:


> That Brado jersey is the worst....I havent' figured out why people liked it.
> 
> Cheezy flames and the words 'fly' and 'ride' on a jersey...*groan*
> 
> ...


thanks


----------



## carbnjunkie (Aug 21, 2003)

*awww*

Rip Brg.


----------



## Ladd (Sep 8, 2004)

Earthpig said:


> Uh, no. Ladd - I voted for your white/black one with the red/orange fade in the middle, but this "cloudy day gray" one is, well, let's just say not nearly as attractive as the one we're supposed to be voting on. In fact, this is by far my lease favorite out of the 4 or 5 you've done.
> 
> Francis - I don't think it's right to post one version of a jersey (i.e., Ladd's white/black/red/orange one), have people vote on it, and then change the jersey design in the middle of the voting. If I'd known that this gray one would be what actually gets produced, I would have voted for Shiggy's green. IMHO, either you stick with Ladd's white/black design or you need to do a run off vote between the top two. And, if it's Ladd's, we need to see the *FINAL * design (including the "MTBR" logo, instead of mtbreview) with the final colors.


As far as I know the jersey being voted on was the one posted originally.. I didnt post this one until friday night and it wasnt posted with the intention of being voted on. I had it sitting around already and Francois said he would like to see it with grey tones. Personally I think the jersey being voted on, obviously, should be produced, but ultimately the person paying to have the jerseys made has final say on what gets produced, whether thats my design, someone elses design, or something inbetween. That doesnt mean its the right thing to do. Anyway, don't shoot the messenger.. I'm just trying to contribute. I actually liked the primarily orange version the least btw.


----------



## Earthpig (Jan 23, 2004)

Ladd said:


> As far as I know the jersey being voted on was the one posted originally.. I didnt post this one until friday night and it wasnt posted with the intention of being voted on. I had it sitting around already and Francois said he would like to see it with grey tones. Personally I think the jersey being voted on, obviously, should be produced, but ultimately the person paying to have the jerseys made has final say on what gets produced, whether thats my design, someone elses design, or something inbetween. That doesnt mean its the right thing to do. Anyway, don't shoot the messenger.. I'm just trying to contribute. I actually liked the primarily orange version the least btw.


Sorry, not trying to shoot the designer/messenger! I thought your designs were clearly the best, as did the plurality of those voting! BTW, I would love to see the one we voted on actually produced, *WITH * the white and *WITH * the mtbreview.com logo and lettering. I rode in a mud-fest race this summer in a jersey with a lot of white in it and it came out of the wash as clean and bright as it was before the race. Your winning design kicks major a$$.

Francios - are you listening?


----------



## revrnd (Aug 13, 2004)

Keep Ladd's design white & orange, change the logo to mtbr.com & I'll be the 1st person to order 1. If you change the white to grey, it will look drab & like it originally was white, but gotten "grubby" over the years.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Earthpig said:


> Sorry, not trying to shoot the designer/messenger! I thought your designs were clearly the best, as did the plurality of those voting! BTW, I would love to see the one we voted on actually produced, *WITH * the white and *WITH * the mtbreview.com logo and lettering. I rode in a mud-fest race this summer in a jersey with a lot of white in it and it came out of the wash as clean and bright as it was before the race. Your winning design kicks major a$$.
> 
> Francios - are you listening?


Please re-read this: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?postid=1240441#poststop

I read it as the mtbr staff has the final say. After all, the design is going to represent _their_ site.

I am NOT part of the staff BTW and do not recognize any mtbr staff among those that voted for my design.


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

*I dont get..*

..what u r trying to say. Are u trying to drum up support for someone other than Ladd?
Francis stated in the 1st thread something to the effect the designs created and the ensuing vote would HELP the mtbr staff decide what's produced.

in the thread u mention he states mtbr staff will oversee the vote.

leaves it up for interpretation--but I suppose some form of Ladd's jersey ought to be produced and NOT the others --unless it/they are produced additionally.



shiggy said:


> Please re-read this: http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?postid=1240441#poststop
> 
> I read it as the mtbr staff has the final say. After all, the design is going to represent _their_ site.
> 
> I am NOT part of the staff BTW.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

ArmySlowRdr said:


> ..what u r trying to say. Are u trying to drum up support for someone other than Ladd?
> Francis stated in the 1st thread something to the effect the designs created and the ensuing vote would HELP the mtbr staff decide what's produced.
> 
> in the thread u mention he states mtbr staff will oversee the vote.
> ...


What I am saying is exactly this:

*The final selection and details of the jersey design are up to the mtbr staff and only the mtbr staff.
Period.​*What I expect them to do is to have (at least) the poll winning design produced with modifications based on comments made here and their own preferences. No one design/variation can possibly make everybody happy and someone has to make the final decision. I am not in any way, shape or form suggesting not producing the top vote-getting design.

Most of my personal favorites - designs by me and others - did not make the first cut. My order of preference in the finals is quite different from the vote (and no, I will not reveal it because it does not matter).


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

well that sounds agreeable enough.
personally I liked that simple design of yours with the rays in it the best---but I did not even vote in the narrow it down phase.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

ok now after the people have chosen the winning jersey (keep it that way) what about A DH design shirt...now remember sometimes we get lost up on the mountain and ride on "questionable trails". While we are trying to get back to the other trails we would not like to be seen. Maybe we can have the Shigsters design in a jersey ...oh yeah put some air holes in it so it can breath too (so we don't get hot with all the armour)


----------



## heavypedal (Aug 9, 2004)

Shiggy Greeen ! ! !


----------



## heavypedal (Aug 9, 2004)

Shiggy


----------



## Earthpig (Jan 23, 2004)

shiggy said:


> What I am saying is exactly this:
> 
> *The final selection and details of the jersey design are up to the mtbr staff and only the mtbr staff.
> Period.​*


Well, duh. Of course it is. That said, then, what was the point of voting? Substituting one design for another in the middle of voting, after many people had already voted, is tantamount to saying "John Kerry is the candidate for President, but if he wins, Hillary Clinton will take the office." Kinda maybe would make some people change their minds, eh?


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

Ok, the vote is over.

We will produce the Ladd jersey. We will look at minor edits like 'change the white to a gray' and change 'mtbreview' to 'mtbr'. We will be careful not to change major design elements.

We will probably produce a second jersey from the other designs.

We will look at a downhill jersey too, possibly from the k-max design. Shiggy's design will be nice on wool.

Everything will be ready before christmas. All this takes a lot of my time and money but it's all good.

I will try and get free jerseys to the moderators and runner-up designers.

Remember though the #1 rule of the mtbr jersey effort... NO WHINING ALLOWED!

Thank you to all who participated!!

fc


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

francois said:


> Remember though the #1 rule of the mtbr jersey effort... NO WHINING ALLOWED!
> fc


Awe, Come on! just a little whining? hey this was fun! thanks to everyones vote. congrats to ladd


----------



## innergel (Jan 12, 2004)

Way to take charge and tell everyone how it's going to be Francois!

After all it is your site and your money that gives us our little corner of the web. Thanks for letting us all have input into the final product. It makes us feel like it's our own.

Now everyone save their pennies and buy a full kit or two. Or ask Santa to put it in your stocking. If it sells good, we may get to do another one next year (or do a new roadbikereview jersey this year!)



francois said:


> Ok, the vote is over.
> 
> We will produce the Ladd jersey. We will look at minor edits like 'change the white to a gray' and change 'mtbreview' to 'mtbr'. We will be careful not to change major design elements.
> 
> ...


----------



## JasonK (Apr 28, 2005)

I've been away from all computers since Thursday (4.5 glorious days!) and didn't get a chance to vote on Ladd's jersey. That is my favorite design and I would like to join an earlier poster in urging that the design that was voted on is the one that is actually produced. If for some reason that is decided to be not acceptable by francois please conduct another poll to decide on the new design. Even if you are "just changing the colors" realize that that is a significant change and would likely have affected the results of this poll. If you are going to solicit member participation please respect the opinions expressed. Just say no to bait and switch! 

Also, I would like to purchase my jerseys upfront. I suggest that others would be willing to do the same to offset the out of pocket costs to francois.

Thanks.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

innergel said:


> Way to take charge and tell everyone how it's going to be Francois!


Roadies.... Intruder! What's up Innergel? Did you see my present for you roadies today??

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=44252

fc


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

brado1 said:


> thanks


Don't be bitter.

At least I'm not blowing smoke up your ass. Besides, it's just one mans opinion.
Quite a few people _loved_ your design.

If you let that sort of thing get to you, you're setting yourself up for a lifetime of disappointment.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

francois said:


> Ok, the vote is over.
> I will try and get free jerseys to the moderators and runner-up designers.
> 
> fc


Niiice!


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Dec 31, 2003)

francois said:


> We will produce the Ladd jersey. We will look at minor edits like 'change the white to a gray' and change 'mtbreview' to 'mtbr'. We will be careful not to change major design elements.
> fc


Hey Francis,

Do you want to try to put in the winner's signature, like I suggested on the RBR jersey?


----------



## DLd (Feb 15, 2005)

*make what you want*



JasonK said:


> I've been away from all computers since Thursday (4.5 glorious days!) and didn't get a chance to vote on Ladd's jersey. That is my favorite design and I would like to join an earlier poster in urging that the design that was voted on is the one that is actually produced. If for some reason that is decided to be not acceptable by francois please conduct another poll to decide on the new design. Even if you are "just changing the colors" realize that that is a significant change and would likely have affected the results of this poll. If you are going to solicit member participation please respect the opinions expressed. Just say no to bait and switch!
> 
> Also, I would like to purchase my jerseys upfront. I suggest that others would be willing to do the same to offset the out of pocket costs to francois.
> 
> Thanks.


I say make changes if you want to Francois, it's your website, people will buy it or not. You said you might produce some of the runner's up. Personally the only one I would spend my limited funds on would be the Brado one, so if you make that one I'll buy it. If you don't, hey, I'll still love the site. Keep up the good work.

Don


----------



## loonyOne (Dec 25, 2003)

francois said:


> Ok, the vote is over.
> 
> We will produce the Ladd jersey. We will look at minor edits like 'change the white to a gray' and change 'mtbreview' to 'mtbr'. We will be careful not to change major design elements.
> 
> ...


So...let me get this straight. We, as a combined, democratic voting effort, vote our individual favorite, in a poll designed to 'pick' the winner...lest ye forget a design change in
the midst...now MTBreview.com, collectively will produce what I read to be three of the four "finalist" designs. Hold the phone...yes, this is whining...if more than THE ONE design with the most votes are going to be made, why not make all four and make everyone happy. Everyone gets to pick AND buy their favorite. I think it is only fair for all of 'us' that concert together daily, to beruse our favorite hobby/pastime/sport, be allowed to choose for ourselves. If not, then why even go through this whole debacle and lose revenue from over fifty percent of jersey buyers. I understand y'all want the powaa, but if you're only going to do ONE design, make it your own...just like the first one. If you're even considering doing more than one, do them all!!!

Just my opinion. I spoke my peace about which design I chose and why...I will not publicly bash designs I did not like. It's kind of like "real" art...you either 'get' what the artist/designer was thinking, or you don't.


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

looney--its not a democ and and again the rules stated our vote was just to help them select what gets made. and now u violate the forum admin's rules by whining. we're lucky the owners and site mgrs like all our quirkisms at all to offer us special deals on jerseys, a hand in the design, etc.
why not wait and see what's offered for sale and then just order what u like and if u dont well then dont.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

loonyOne said:


> So...let me get this straight. We, as a combined, democratic voting effort, vote our individual favorite, in a poll designed to 'pick' the winner...lest ye forget a design change in
> the midst...now MTBreview.com, collectively will produce what I read to be three of the four "finalist" designs. Hold the phone...yes, this is whining...if more than THE ONE design with the most votes are going to be made, why not make all four and make everyone happy. Everyone gets to pick AND buy their favorite. I think it is only fair for all of 'us' that concert together daily, to beruse our favorite hobby/pastime/sport, be allowed to choose for ourselves. If not, then why even go through this whole debacle and lose revenue from over fifty percent of jersey buyers. I understand y'all want the powaa, but if you're only going to do ONE design, make it your own...just like the first one. If you're even considering doing more than one, do them all!!!
> 
> Just my opinion. I spoke my peace about which design I chose and why...I will not publicly bash designs I did not like. It's kind of like "real" art...you either 'get' what the artist/designer was thinking, or you don't.


I say
Pass the Dutchie on the left hand side
Pass the Dutchie on the left hand side
It a gonna burn, give me music make me jump and prance
It a go done, give me the music make me rock in the dance

francois


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 23, 2003)

francois said:


> I say
> Pass the Dutchie on the left hand side
> Pass the Dutchie on the left hand side
> It a gonna burn, give me music make me jump and prance
> ...


Shiggy's jersey in wool would be so cool!! I'll start saving my money now!!


----------



## pfunk (Jan 12, 2004)

*good deal francois!*

Good grief people, quit your whining!

Clearly all the designers out there have no complaints. The rest of you just don't understand that this is how it works. The person paying the bills has the final say and there shouldn't be any illusions about that. I always say this is why graphic design is a job and not a hobby. It can be frustrating to have to accept changes to a design that you've grown attached to, but in the end, the client (or in this case the mtbr starter) is the boss.

I'm bummed I didn't contribute, but fate had me out of town during the submission. Got home on the 14th and just didn't get a chance to put anything together. There was a great range of designs and I think everyone did a great job.

Now, no more whining!


----------



## Drewdane (Dec 19, 2003)

SHAHEEB said:


> charcoal or gunmetal instead of white


I agree, if you're going to drop the white.


----------



## loonyOne (Dec 25, 2003)

francois said:


> I say
> Pass the Dutchie on the left hand side
> Pass the Dutchie on the left hand side
> It a gonna burn, give me music make me jump and prance
> ...


Comedy Francois! I vaguely remember that song, but note taken. I was simply asking a question, albeit being a touch 'loaded' and very round about, but a 'question' nonetheless. Bring on the selection/s to be allowed for purchase...at least tell us for sure that there is a style option...regular cycling jersy or DH style for those that don't like to be confined?


----------



## P-Funk (Jan 16, 2004)

I don't really have anything more to say. I just wanted to post right after the OTHER pfunk.

Was that "Pass the Dutchie" song done by UB40? Ziggy Marley? I can't place who sang it.

Edit: Aha, it was Musical Youth.


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

*Its Back!*

the dreaded Busy Server message! feed that damn Hampster UltraLord  hey i'm not Whining!


----------



## Dude (Jan 12, 2004)

*Lmfao*



brado1 said:


> the dreaded Busy Server message! feed that damn Hampster UltraLord  hey i'm not Whining!


Now this was the funniest thing of all time...... 

Great job brad..


----------



## Julianna (Mar 5, 2004)

*Minority Vote*



> Greetings Francois,
> 
> Well, I must say, I am the minority vote for I much prefer the K-Max version. Perhaps it is the colours employed or the genderless appeal. Hmmm, who can know? ;D
> 
> ...


----------



## wg (Dec 20, 2003)

brado1 said:


> feed that damn Hampster UltraLord  hey i'm not Whining!


ROTFLMAO! Nearly launched my coffee across the keyboard. That should be made into a t-shirt. Cheaper than a jersey.....


----------



## innergel (Jan 12, 2004)

francois said:


> Roadies.... Intruder! What's up Innergel? Did you see my present for you roadies today??
> 
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=44252
> 
> fc


I clearly indicate that I'm a lurking roadie, and I'm proud of it!!

Thanks for the long-sleevers Francois! I'll be buying one or both as soon as they are available for sale. Hopefully they will be long enough for my gangly monkey arms.


----------

